# Zhorken vs. Meursault



## Keldeo (Feb 7, 2015)

[size=+2]*Zhorken vs Meursault*[/size]

Arena:


> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> ...


*Zhorken's active squad*

 *Riley* the male Buneary <Klutz> @ Ring Target
 *Zadie* the female Trapinch <Arena Trap> @ Eviolite
 *Jazz* the female Deerling (Autumn Form) <Serene Grace> @ Occa Berry
 *Tetsuya* the male Mawile <Hyper Cutter> @ Scope Lens
 *Jan* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Findlay* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ambrose* the male Fennekin <Magician> @ White Herb
 *Lawrence* the female Flabébé (Blue Flower) <Flower Veil> @ Eviolite
 *Maëlys* the female Espurr <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *le cupcake* the female Swirlix <Sweet Veil> @ Whipped Dream

*Meursault's active squad*

 *Malmö* the female Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Shivers* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Bastet* the female Meowth <Technician>
 *Refraction* the genderless Staryu <Natural Cure> @ Water Stone
 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate>
 *Duke* the male Grimer <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
 *Georgia* the female Swablu <Natural Cure>
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Petaya Berry
 *Bass* the male Munchlax <Pickup> @ Soothe Bell
 *Errata* the female Dwebble <Sturdy>
OR
 Any two nonlegendaries with any items and abilities

*Turn Order:*
-Meursault sends out
-Zhorken sends out and commands
-Meursault commands
-I engage in successful flailing!


----------



## nastypass (Feb 7, 2015)

Let's-a go, *Duke!*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 12, 2015)

DQ warning for Zhorken. You have 50 hours to send out a Pokemon and post commands.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 12, 2015)

WHOOP sorry.  Let's go Riley!

Start off with a small Substitute.  Then I guess you may as well Fling your Ring Target, since that trick isn't gonna work here and Shadow Sneak could be bad news later on.  Then Dig underground and stay there for now.

Substitute (15%) ~ Fling ~ Dig (down)


----------



## nastypass (Feb 12, 2015)

First off, take a *Power-up Punch* into that sub, then go for a *Poison Jab* which should do enough to take down the Sub. Then finish off with a *Shock Wave*.

*Power-Up Punch ~ Poison Jab ~ Shock Wave*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 12, 2015)

Zhorken's Buneary looks up at his trainer confusedly when they pass the holodrome and continue to the boring stadium field, complete with spiky plastic astroturf and clumpy, rough fake dirt. Riley puffs out his cheeks and frowns—why couldn't they have gone to a real arena with real grass?—but mentally he's readying himself for the upcoming battle. On the other side of the arena, however, Duke rejoices: finally, somewhere Meursault doesn't have to pay for the soil he's polluted! The Grimer sludges over the astroturf with undisguised glee, more than ready to fight some anti-turf Buneary. The battlers lock eyes, the trainers give their orders, and the referee raises her flags…​
Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Pawing dubiously at the fake dirt. Current Speed: 85.
*Commands*: Substitute (15) ~ Fling ~ Dig (down)

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Wondering why the grass isn't melting. Current Speed: 25.
*Commands*: Power-Up Punch ~ Poison Jab ~ Shock Wave

*Round 1*

Riley leaps into action first, mounding together the hated fake dirt as best he can to form a vaguely bipedal shape. He taps into the rocky substance, breathes some energy into his doll, and grins when a dirt Buneary springs to life, ready to defend him at any cost. Duke frowns but prepares to launch a punch straight at his enemy's fluffy ears; he's heard those things can punch through solid rock. Unfortunately, just when the Grimer's about to slug his opponent, Riley's substitute jumps in. Despite the construct's relative lack of fur and abundance of fake dirt, however, Duke has managed to take out a sizable chunk of its head, and he retreats with more confidence than before.

Angered at the sudden attack on his substitute, Riley prepares to give the Grimer a bullseye-flavored beating. Followed closely by the remains of his doll, the Buneary scurries over to Duke, raises the Ring Target dramatically over his head, and… trips over himself, resulting in a mouthful of fake dirt, a slight ringing in his left ear, and no progress. Now both mad and embarrassed, he tries tossing the disc like a Frisbee, but his clumsy throw arcs well off course before flopping uselessly to the ground. Maybe he's just not cut out for this "Fling" business. Duke, on the other hand, allows himself a snicker before raising a sludgy hand to strike his opponent. Once again, the substitute leaps to defend its master, but Duke is ready, aiming a precise, poisonous strike that shatters the substitute on contact. Some of the attack's Poison energy oozes off and spreads like sludge through the pile of fake dirt, but it's already been battered beyond recognition.

Mourning the loss of his substitute, Riley now wants nothing more than to hide away for a while, channeling a beige Ground type energy to rip up the astroturf underneath him. The Buneary burrows deeper and deeper until he's satisfied with his tunnel, and his tan aura dissipates. A little sunlight trickles in from the hole's entrance, making him squint, but he's confident that Duke won't be able to reach him from here. Above ground, however, the Grimer has been focusing on summoning Electric power. The sudden jolts fan out in a wide radius before fizzling out, but the Buneary is nowhere to be found, and the pulses hit nothing but air and fake dirt. Puzzled, Duke scans the arena before he arrives on the culprit. He narrows his eyes at the tunnel and grips his Lucky Egg ever tighter; he's gonna get that Buneary, you just wait.​
Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 89%
*Currently*: Relaxing in the tunnel. Six feet underground. Current Speed: 85.
*Used*: Substitute (15) ~ Fling (failed) ~ Dig (down)

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 90%
*Currently*: Scowling at the tunnel. +1 Attack. Current Speed: 25.
*Used*: Power-Up Punch ~ Poison Jab ~ Shock Wave (missed)

Field Notes
-There is a six-foot-deep hole in the ground on Zhorken's side of the field. 
-Next to the hole is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt that used to be Riley's substitute.

Action Notes
-Fling failed because Riley's ability is Klutz.
-Poison Jab destroyed the substitute.
-Shock Wave missed because Riley was already underground and Duke hadn't been commanded to aim it into the hole.
-No attacks were critical hits.
-If I've made a mistake somewhere, please tell me.

Meursault commands next.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 12, 2015)

A small Substitute is actually supposed to be 10% health — I mean, going with 15% anyway is fine, since that's obviously what I intended, but I was hoping you'd notice and point it out.  I'm also a little confused as to how Riley's missing that much energy; could you post your energy calcs?

Good job otherwise, though!  You were quick, you caught Fling and Shock Wave, and your write-up is solid.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 12, 2015)

Your command string said Substitute (15), so I went with that, but yeah I should have caught the discrepancy. As for energy, 86 = 100 - 8 (15/2, rounded up, for the substitute) - 1 (flinging Ring Target has 10 base damage = 1% base energy) - 5 (digging down).


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 12, 2015)

I... hadn't actually realized that Substitute's energy is rounded up, rather than down, so that explains that.  Whoops.

5% for digging down is definitely too much, though — a two-action Dig should only cost 4% total.  (How you divide that is up to you.)


----------



## nastypass (Feb 12, 2015)

... oops, I thought nevermiss moves hit Pokémon on the evade turn of Dig. 's what I get for posting commands at like 6a and not checking.

First things first: *Toxic* on the first turn you're able to hit Riley, and then *Venoshock* the second turn you're able.  Otherwise, make two clones with *Double Team*, *Acid Armor*, then make a small *Substitute*.

*Double Team (2 clones) / Toxic ~ Acid Armor / Toxic / Venoshock ~ Substitute (10%) / Toxic / Venoshock*


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 12, 2015)

Woo, that actually works out well!  Dig back up, Fake Out, and Facade.

Dig (up) ~ Fake Out ~ Facade


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 13, 2015)

Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 89%
*Currently*: Relaxing in the tunnel. Six feet underground. Current Speed: 85.
*Commands*: Dig (up) ~ Fake Out ~ Facade

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 90%
*Currently*: Scowling at the tunnel. +1 Attack. Current Speed: 25.
*Commands*: Double Team (2) / Toxic ~ Acid Armor / Toxic / Venoshock ~ Substitute (10) / Toxic / Venoshock

Field Notes
-There is a six-foot-deep hole in the ground on Zhorken's side of the field. 
-Next to the hole is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt that used to be Riley's substitute.

*Round 2*

Still in his tunnel, Riley purses his lips, trying to remember exactly where his opponent was before summoning the Ground energy again to surround him in a beige cloud. Angling his body in what he hopes is the right direction, he shoots diagonally upwards, away from his original entrance, and breaks the surface, impacting the hapless Grimer in a spray of astroturf and fake dirt. Jumping away from his exit hole, Riley pats some of the fake dirt off his fur and smiles as he surveys the scene; it doesn't look like Duke will be getting up any time soon. However, the irritated Grimer has other plans. As he rights himself as well as an amorphous blob of sludge can, Duke gathers as much of the most noxious, caustic chemicals he has access to and spews them at Riley in a great gray glob. The Toxic hits its mark and begins to seep into Riley's fur, staining it an ugly purple.

Duke smirks as Riley doubles over across the field, apparently in pain. If the toxins are already at work, he can take his time pseudopoding over and preparing some acid to belch up for his next attack. He leers at the still-curled Buneary and readies the poison... and then Riley explodes _right at him_ with a sudden yell, surprising Duke enough that he chokes on his Venoshock. Duke pouts—that wasn't fair!—and the Buneary exploits his hesitation to deal him a glancing blow with a curled ear before leaping off and away. Now it's Riley's turn to smirk, and then wince; the grimace wasn't all for show, and he can already feel the telltale tingle of Toxic poison setting in.

Riley can use that, though. He channels the rage he's been bottling up since the battle started and gradually works himself into a heated frenzy, bounding back onto Duke before pounding him with everything he's got: paws, ears, Ring Target, even headbutting him a few times. Duke is taken by surprise, not having suspected that such a cute Buneary could close the distance so quickly and angrily, but he regains his wits by the end of the attack and takes advantage of their proximity to splatter Riley's fur with a close-range Venoshock. As the poison trickles into his body, the Buneary begins to feel unwell and retreats, holding his stomach. Duke oozes back to his side of the field, stinging but proud of himself.​
Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 78%
*Currently*: Splotched purple and feeling ill. Badly poisoned (damage after current round: 1). Current Speed: 85.
*Used*: Dig (up) ~ Fake Out ~ Facade

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 66%
*Energy*: 85%
*Currently*: Sore all over. +1 Attack. Current Speed: 25.
*Used*: Toxic ~ (flinched) ~ Venoshock

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.

Action Notes
-Duke flinched on the second action.
-No attacks were critical hits.

Zhorken commands next.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 18, 2015)

DQ warning for Zhorken. You have 49 hours to issue commands.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 20, 2015)

You did well!  Those were some fairly complicated conditionals, and Fake Out complicated them a little more, but you sorted them out right.  You also seem to have correctly reasoned out that Facade's double power should impact its energy cost, but Venoshock's shouldn't, since that's what makes sense flavour-wise.

Your writeup was also great again.  Riley continues to be adorable, and I giggled at Duke "pseudopoding".

Anyway, Riley!  Make a large Substitute, then use Swagger and Heal Bell.  If he's Protecting or has a Sub action two, use Heal Bell then Hyper Voice.  If you're Taunted, use Facade; if you're Taunted *and* he's made a Sub, use Hyper Voice.

Substitute (20%) ~ Swagger/Heal Bell/Facade ~ Heal Bell/Facade/Hyper Voice


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 20, 2015)

Zhorken said:


> If you're Taunted, use Facade; if you're Taunted *and* he's made a Sub, use Hyper Voice.
> 
> Substitute (20%) ~ Swagger/Heal Bell/Facade ~ Heal Bell/Facade/Hyper Voice


Posting this here since I want to get it cleared up before Meursault commands, but could you clarify on which actions Riley should do this, Zhorken? You don't slash Facade on action 3 or Hyper Voice on action 2, so it's somewhat ambiguous.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 20, 2015)

Ah, yeah, sorry.  Facade actually is in there on action two (on the end), but Hyper Voice is only on action three because that's the only time it's possible for that situation to come up.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 21, 2015)

Confusion is vile, so we're going to join the Sub parade. Make one for 15%, then go for a Power-up Punch. I am far too lazy to go through the ref's numbers to determine if anti-STAB is a thing this match (boo, hiss) so go for broke on the last action and Gunk Shot so the sub isn't left at 1 or 2% at the end of the round or something silly like that.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Power-up Punch ~ Gunk Shot*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 21, 2015)

Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 78%
*Currently*: Splotched purple and feeling ill. Badly poisoned (damage after current round: 2).
*Commands*: Substitute (20) ~ Swagger / Heal Bell / Facade ~ Heal Bell / Hyper Voice / Facade

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 66%
*Energy*: 85%
*Currently*: Sore all over. +1 Attack.
*Commands*: Substitute (15) ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Gunk Shot

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.

*Round 3*

After how quickly Duke eliminated his fake-dirt doll earlier, Riley isn't ready to put much more trust into the astroturf, but there doesn't seem to be anything else around that he can make a Substitute with. If only he could generate fluff; but then, as if the arena is responding to his thoughts, a giant pillow materializes in front of him. The Buneary looks bemusedly at his trainer—did they apply for a signature move for him, Pillow Summon or something?—but shrugs and removes the plastic casing so that he can breathe life into his new Substitute. Across the field, Duke snickers. Riley needed to summon a pillow to make a Substitute? He can do better than that, and he can do it organically, too. Duke belches up corrosive sludge until he's face-to-face with a blob of poison around as big as he is, then transforms it into a Grimer lookalike with a touch (though admittedly, that didn't change much). 

Seeing his opponent's Substitute, Riley chants an ancient healing spell that conjures a translucent bell. Duke's Substitute, sensing an enemy move, makes the most of its simple mind and attempts to shield its creator from the incoming attack, but once the Grimer realizes what his opponent is doing, he waves his construct off. Both Pokemon take a moment to relax as the Heal Bell's chimes send a wave of soothing energy through their bodies, and Riley feels the Toxic poison purged miraculously from his bloodstream. Duke is back to business straight away, though. Summoning amber Fighting energy, he gives the Buneary's pillow-Substitute a solid slug, cleanly decapitating it and sending responsibly sourced Swanna feathers flying everywhere. Riley can only gaze in horror at the destruction his foe has wrought, and Duke sneers a taunt while sludging away. He's got this. 

The Buneary recovers from his shock quickly and glares with the most intimidating look he can muster at his opponent, whose Substitute's utter disregard for hygiene just makes him want to scream. He takes a deep breath in preparation for revenge (at this, the referee hands a pair of noise-canceling earbuds to each of the trainers before putting one on herself). The Hyper Voice flattens every blade of astroturf within a wide radius, even ripping sections out of the ground and sending them flying. Outside the stadium, bird Pokemon change their course, and a baby starts to cry. Trainers and Pokemon walking to the holodrome plug their ears, and some shout protests only to be drowned out by the sheer volume. Duke, of course, has a front-row seat to Riley's wild shrieks, which his Substitute tries to defend against, to no avail. The Buneary just keeps screaming, eyes closed, mouth open, oblivious to the havoc he's created—and then, finally, stops and opens his eyes, his throat sore. Still disoriented, Duke can barely focus, and his ears are ringing. Recalling his commands, he oozes over to give his opponent's Substitute a slimy swipe, but misjudges the distance between them and whiffs, his blob of sludge flung too far left. Huffing, the Grimer gathers more venom in his fist, but before he can aim his attack, the referee raises her flags to signal the round's end.​
Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 49%
*Energy*: 62%
*Currently*: Pillow Summoner, defender of justice and sanitation. Has a substitute with 9% health.
*Used*: Substitute (20) ~ Heal Bell ~ Hyper Voice

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 67%
*Currently*: More than ready to try, try again. +2 Attack. Has a substitute with 15% health.
*Used*: Substitute (15) ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Gunk Shot (missed)

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and bits of uprooted astroturf.

Action Notes
-Heal Bell cured Riley's toxic poison on action 2.
-Power-Up Punch was a critical hit.
-Gunk Shot missed.

Meursault commands next.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 21, 2015)

Can I see your math on Power-up Punch? With a crit at +1 I'm pretty sure it only should have done either 9 or 10 depending on whether you subtracted for anti-stab.

Regardless, my commands:

ooookay Duke that gunk shot miss was bad. but that's what we get trying to end the sub in two. we still can though, thanks to that PUP crit! nice job salvaging it. Poison Jab first off to try and break the sub. Then Body Slam on the first turn you're able to get at Riley himself, and stay on top of him. Just glomp all over him and keep him down. Follow that up with a close range Gunk Shot if you're able. If Riley Protects or digs down and you can't hit him or his Sub, Curse and delay your other moves by one.

*Poison Jab/Curse ~Body Slam/Poison Jab/Curse ~ Gunk Shot/Body Slam/Curse*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 21, 2015)

Meursault said:


> Can I see your math on Power-up Punch? With a crit at +1 I'm pretty sure it only should have done either 9 or 10 depending on whether you subtracted for anti-stab.


floor((BP + stab + stat boosts)*type modifier) + BP for the crit comes out to floor((4 + 0 + 1)*1.5) + 4, which is 11. I use Negrek's scale, but without anti-stab.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 26, 2015)

DQ warning for Zhorken. You have 50 hours to issue commands.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 28, 2015)

Bluuuuuh.  Sorry!  I'll have feedback in a bit or else tomorrow.  Just wanna make sure I don't get DQed here.

Use Hyper Voice, then make a new sub, medium this time.  Then use Hyper Voice again.  If your new sub gets destroyed in one move, let Duke Body Slam you and then use Last Resort — hopefully either you'll be able to hit Duke directly, or his Sub will rush in to protect him and throw him off.

Hyper Voice ~ Substitute (15%) ~ Hyper Voice/Last Resort


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 2, 2015)

Other people seem to be giving mountains of feedback for the refs they're testing, but I still don't have a whole lot to say...  I mean, once again, I don't see any errors.  Kudos on figuring out critical hits even though the info on them is buried in the old A&A Guide.

Swagger ~ Heal Bell was supposed to be a curveball, but it didn't end up happening and I think I was wrong in thinking Heal Bell cures confusion anyway...  In any case, your writeup mentions them both hearing Heal Bell anyway, which is indeed important according to Heal Bell's description, for some reason.  (Although the target listed for it disagrees with that.  Hmmm.  I'll have to bring it up in the Question Box.)

Once again, your writing is good!  I have no idea how to talk about writing, hahah.  I've been looking around at other reffings to try and compare, but that didn't help a whole lot; the difference between the ranks seems to be smaller than I thought.  Your writing seems to be about on par with advanced refs, though?  I think?  Some refs seem to just put together rote descriptions of the attacks, but you've got a bunch of cute stuff going on.  I mean, you've been stuck describing Substitute three times, and figured out something unique to do each time.  (It didn't click that it had been that many Substitutes when I commanded a fourth, eheheh.  Sorry.)

I might suggest breaking your paragraphs up more, though.  Most of these paragraphs describe the two Pokémon doing two unrelated things, and it's easier to take it all in if there's a clear break, especially when the paragraphs start getting as long as that last one.  When I'm reffing I generally find having each move be its own paragraph works the most naturally, but I don't worry too much about how paragraphs correspond to actions.

Three rounds seems a little early to pass you, but you definitely seem to get what you're doing, and I think you'll pass soon!


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 2, 2015)

Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 49%
*Energy*: 62%
*Currently*: Pillow Summoner, defender of justice and sanitation. Has a substitute with 9% health.
*Commands*: Hyper Voice ~ Substitute (15) ~ Hyper Voice / Last Resort

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 68%
*Currently*: More than ready to try, try again. +2 Attack. Has a substitute with 15% health.
*Commands*: Poison Jab / Curse ~ Body Slam / Poison Jab / Curse ~ Gunk Shot / Body Slam / Curse

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and bits of uprooted astroturf.

*Round 4*

Again Riley takes a large gulp of air for another shout. This time, the birds fly away preemptively, screeching shrill warnings to the rest of their flock, and the remaining trainers and Pokemon outside have hurried into the soundproofed holodrome building before the assault on their eardrums begins. When Riley releases it, the Hyper Voice seems even louder than before, blowing Duke's sludge substitute clean off the ground and into an awkward faceplant/hug with its creator.

But after Riley's yell finally warbles off, the last bits of ripped turf float to the ground, and Duke manages to extricate himself from his sludge creation, he's prepared. Knowing that the remnants of the giant pillow will jump to defend his opponent, the Grimer secretes some toxic ooze and aims a poisonous punch directly at the scraps, staining the fabric a dull purple upon impact. The force of the Poison Jab shatters the remainder of Riley's binding life force, and the half-pillow arcs impressively through the air, followed closely by a trail of feathers, before flopping to the ground.

Aghast, Riley hops around in search of material to build yet another substitute. He really doesn't want to have to use the fake dirt again... At times like these, he sort of wishes he could just generate _stuff_ like his opponent can. The Buneary alights on a Y-shaped segment of astroturf uprooted by his previous attack and shrugs; it's not exactly what he had in mind, but it'll do. Riley taps into his vitality and grants some to the astroturf, which bolts upright into a somewhat humanoid shape. 

At the sight, Duke glares, annoyed by the Buneary's continued evasive maneuvers and wanting to hit his opponent instead of a substitute for once. The Grimer focuses on producing as much muck and poison as he can, then gathers it in one slimy palm and deals a karate-chop-esque strike to Riley's substitute with a loud squelch. The hit tears off a large chunk of the astroturf and leaves behind several heavy tendrils of sludge that seep into the plastic grass, but the remainder of Riley's construct is still able to right itself and toddles over to its original position. 

A bit chagrined at how much damage Duke did to his new substitute, Riley takes another deep breath, letting the cool air refresh his hoarse throat. The Buneary's wordless shout croaks unimpressively off into a harsh bout of coughing at the end, but it stirs up a bit of a commotion outside, and Duke's eardrums are still ringing afterward. 

The Grimer takes a moment to gather his wits and puzzle out his commands, then decides on a plan of action. Advancing as close as he can towards Riley given the substitute, Duke carefully aims and fires a hefty ball of foul goop, which explodes upon impact and breaks the already damaged strands of energy holding Riley's substitute together. The two Pokemon hurry to their respective sides of the field as the referee signals the end of the round; Duke is visibly in worse shape, but the repeated screams seem to have taken their toll on Riley as well, who's less lively than he was before.  ​
Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 34%
*Energy*: 45%
*Currently*: Thinks he's sprained a vocal cord.
*Used*: Hyper Voice ~ Substitute (15) ~ Hyper Voice

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 53%
*Currently*: Exasperated, exhausted, and expressing it. +2 Attack. Has a substitute with 15% health.
*Used*: Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab ~ Gunk Shot

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and many bits of uprooted astroturf.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

Action Notes
-I raised Riley's last Hyper Voice's energy cost by 1 since he's been using it successively.
-Meursault's commands for Duke's last action were a bit ambiguous if Riley had a sub up, but I interpreted them as: Body Slam if Duke is able to reach Riley himself (false) / Gunk Shot if Duke is "able" (true) / Curse if Duke can't hit Riley or his sub (false), so Duke used Gunk Shot.
-I tried doing one paragraph per action this time and liked the result, so I'll probably continue with it. Thanks for the feedback!
-ETA: I probably won't be able to produce a reffing until Friday at the earliest, school decided to dump a bunch of stuff on me this week. ^^"

Zhorken commands next.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 2, 2015)

Good call on Duke's conditionals!  None of those cases really fit, but Gunk Shot seems like the rightest answer to me, too.  The Hyper Voice energy thing is an alright call, too; it's not something I would've done, but it's only 1%, and it does make sense.

I'm gonna say you pass!  I talked about it with the others, and everyone actually thinks three–four rounds is plenty, especially since the old system was basically just one round.

I'll command later...  Should be simple enough that it won't take me all week this time. :P


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 6, 2015)

DQ warning for Zhorken. You have 50ish hours to issue commands.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 8, 2015)

Hahah well so much for not taking all week.

Shout your way to victory!  Hyper Voice, then (one-action) Uproar, then back to Hyper Voice if he's somehow still around.  (I'm sorry.  You can take a break soon.)

If he Protects, Chill.  If he Rests, Rest too.  And I'm out of commands, so ignore this if it's too much for one bun, but: if all else fails, Struggle is better than doing nothing.

Hyper Voice/Chill/Rest ~ Uproar/Chill/Rest ~ Hyper Voice/Chill/Rest


----------



## nastypass (Mar 9, 2015)

Alas! Poor Duke, we knew ye well. I see no way out of this, and truly the Gunk Shot miss signed thy death. I don't think you'll last past the second action, buuu~t we can still work around that I think. Power-Up Punch first to get one last boost and some damage, then combo Explosion with a Shadow Sneak for priority! I think that oughta work interestingly. Just like, explode once you get your shadow under them. No problem. I hope.

*Power-Up Punch ~ Shadow Sneak + Explosion*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 9, 2015)

Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 34%
*Energy*: 45%
*Currently*: Thinks he's sprained a vocal cord.
*Commands*: Hyper Voice / Chill / Rest ~ Uproar / Chill / Rest ~ Hyper Voice / Chill / Rest

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 53%
*Currently*: Exasperated, exhausted, and expressing it. +2 Attack. Has a substitute with 15% health.
*Commands*: Power-Up Punch ~ Shadow Sneak + Explosion

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and many bits of uprooted astroturf.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

*Round 5*

Despite the overworked state of Riley's… well, _at least_ most of the things in the region of his throat, he thinks, he prepares again to scream. His opponent looks ready to drop, so he should try really hard to impress everyone in earshot. When the attack hits, Duke thinks it must be a combination of every worst sound in the history of the universe, it couldn't possibly sound as horribly loud as it does otherwise, and afterwards the Grimer just flops to the ground, seeming barely able to hold himself together.

Duke's exhaustion is just more motivation for him, though. He resolves himself to do as much damage as possible as long as he's still around, which doesn't seem to be for much longer given his fatigue. The Grimer wreaths his fist with as much Fighting energy as he can muster, leaps forward, and slams the Buneary right in the stomach. Combined with Duke's previous confidence-building exercises, the force of the blow shoves Riley back a few feet, and he can tell it'll leave a bruise.

Upon hearing his next commands, Duke is determined to move first. The Grimer belches up some combustive poison, mixes them together to start a chemical reaction, and swallows them again, preparing for a kamikaze strike. Knowing that this blow will be his last, he mournfully pats his substitute goodbye. On the other side of the field, Riley's all set to put his opponent out of his misery with a few choice shouts, and takes a special few seconds for some deep breathing beforehand. He can't mess this up at such a critical moment! But when it comes time to release the Uproar, Duke has already concealed himself in the form of a silhouette creeping towards Riley unnoticed. The Buneary lets out the breath he's been holding and looks around in confusion: where did Duke go? 

Then Duke lunges at Riley, a ghostly aura adding a bite to his attack; the hit phases straight through his fur, but Duke's already glowing white. The close-range detonation blows Riley off his feet and into the air with a bang, and the dust that Duke's Explosion stirred up has barely had time to settle before the Buneary collapses motionless where he landed.​
Zhorken (xo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: *0%*
*Energy*: 40%
*Currently*: Fainted.
*Used*: Hyper Voice

Meursault (xo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: *0%*
*Energy*: 31%
*Currently*: Fainted.
*Used*: Power-Up Punch ~ Shadow Sneak + Explosion

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and many bits of uprooted astroturf. Much of the detritus on Zhorken's side of the field seems to have been blasted away by some sort of explosion.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

Action Notes
-Riley's Hyper Voice took 1% more energy for previously stated reasons.
-I treated Duke's Shadow Sneak + Explosion as him using shadow sneak to get close, then exploding. Since Riley has Klutz, Ring Target had no effect, so Shadow Sneak added nothing to the combo but the priority and 5% base energy, making the combo a +1 priority Normal type move with 25% base damage costing 19% base energy.
-Shadow Sneak + Explosion was a critical hit.
-Duke fainted on action 2 from exploding. 
-Riley fainted on action 2 from Duke exploding.

I think now Zhorken sends out, Meursault sends out and commands, and then Zhorken commands? Correct me if I'm wrong. Also, Shadow Sneak's description has a typo, where it says "the user cloaks sinks into the shadows".


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 14, 2015)

Alright, so blazheirio889 has brought to my attention that Shadow Sneak + Explosion shouldn't really have worked, since Duke wouldn't have been able to so quickly make and combine the explosive chemicals plus keep them together while sneaking through the shadows to hit Riley. But since that's a pretty big change, if you guys are fine with what happened last round I'll keep it as is. So please speak up if you want that round to be changed, or if you have arguments against changing it!


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh, good, I was debating bringing it up but I wasn't sure whether it was worth it.  I mean, moving faster isn't gonna help him explode faster, but on the other hand leaning towards letting people's plans work is a good thing and I didn't want to discourage that.

But yeah, if it's already been brought up, then I think it's worth redoing.  I mean, Riley would still have a good chunk of health left, and I'd prefer that for obvious reasons. :P


----------



## nastypass (Mar 14, 2015)

i too would like my Master Plan to have worked but yeah i can see the point being made here. :'( maybe he didn't have enough time to mix a full batch, so it was much weaker?  mostly i just don't want it to have _completely_ failed, but my reasons for wanting that are rather obvious so if you want to overrule me then so be it. it was a bit of a longshot anyway.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 14, 2015)

Alright, here's the revised version.

Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 34%
*Energy*: 45%
*Currently*: Thinks he's sprained a vocal cord.
*Commands*: Hyper Voice / Chill / Rest ~ Uproar / Chill / Rest ~ Hyper Voice / Chill / Rest

Meursault (Oo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 18%
*Energy*: 53%
*Currently*: Exasperated, exhausted, and expressing it. +2 Attack. Has a substitute with 15% health.
*Commands*: Power-Up Punch ~ Shadow Sneak + Explosion

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and many bits of uprooted astroturf.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

*Round 5*​
Despite the overworked state of Riley's… well, _at least_ most of the things in the region of his throat, he thinks, he prepares again to scream. His opponent looks ready to drop, so he should try really hard to impress everyone in earshot. When the attack hits, Duke thinks it must be a combination of every worst sound in the history of the universe, it couldn't possibly sound as horribly loud as it does otherwise, and afterwards the Grimer just flops to the ground, seeming barely able to hold himself together.

Duke's exhaustion is just more motivation for him, though. He resolves himself to do as much damage as possible as long as he's still around, which doesn't seem to be for much longer given his fatigue. The Grimer wreaths his fist with as much Fighting energy as he can muster, leaps forward, and slams the Buneary right in the stomach. Combined with Duke's previous confidence-building exercises, the force of the blow shoves Riley back a few feet, and he can tell it'll leave a bruise.

Upon hearing his next commands, Duke is determined to move first. He conceals himself in the form of a silhouette creeping unnoticed towards Riley and then lunges at him, a ghostly aura adding a bite to his attack. But Riley had dropped his Ring Target earlier, and the Shadow Sneak phases straight through. One final shout from the Buneary is enough to make Duke keel over, utterly exhausted.

Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 35%
*Currently*: Feeling pretty good.
*Used*: Hyper Voice ~ Uproar

Meursault (xo)

*Duke* (m) <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: *0%*
*Energy*: 47%
*Currently*: Fainted.
*Used*: Power-Up Punch ~ Shadow Sneak (failed)

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and many bits of uprooted astroturf.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

Action Notes
-Riley's Hyper Voice and Uproar took 1% more energy for previously stated reasons.
-Duke fainted on action 2 from Riley's Uproar.

Meursault sends out and commands next.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 14, 2015)

RIP Duke, you made an attempt. :'(

Let's go with *Timaukel*, the Snorunt formerly known as Shivers.

It looks like the best path to success here is an Avalanche and a Frost Breath, since we're definitely going second regardless. So! First action, if you're hit by a damaging move, use Avalanche. If they go for some non-damaging move, use Frost Breath instead. Same thing goes for the second action, but on the third, always go for an Ice Shard.

If Riley is on any action unhittable for any reason other than Substitute, throw down some Spikes.

*Avalanche/Frost Breath/Spikes x2 ~ Ice Shard/Spikes*


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 15, 2015)

Awesome work!!  Now our main goal is to just stall a bit... but I think we can do a bunch more damage, too.  Make (yet) another medium Sub, and then use Focus Punch and Drain Punch.

Substitute (15%) ~ Focus Punch ~ Drain Punch


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 16, 2015)

Meursault quickly recalls their fallen Pokemon before sending out Duke's replacement, who shivers and clutches her Dawn Stone tighter despite the midday heat in the stadium. Riley eyes Timaukel with some doubt, but the Snorunt simply stares back, unimpressed.

Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 35%
*Currently*: Feeling pretty good.
*Commands*: Substitute (15) ~ Focus Punch ~ Drain Punch

Meursault (xO)

*Timaukel* (f) <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Ready to deliver some ice burns.
*Commands*: Avalanche / Frost Breath / Spikes x2 ~ Ice Shard / Spikes

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and many bits of uprooted astroturf.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

*Round 6*​
Riley hurriedly mounds together more fake dirt, forming another doll to defend himself. The Buneary sags visibly after giving the construct some of his remaining vitality. His earlier attacks took a lot out of him, and the bipedal pile of dirt is barely moving in an attempt to conserve the limited energy it was granted. 

Timaukel smiles—if her opponent is in such bad shape, this should surely be an easy fight. The Snorunt exhales harshly to chill the air directly in front of her, her Dawn Stone glowing softly, and the resulting jolt of ice quickly closes the distance between Timaukel and Riley. Riley's substitute perks up and moves to defend its master, lumbering forward even as the flash-frozen wind pierces its most vulnerable points and blows away much of the astroturf it was made of. After the attack, the remnants of Riley's doll are barely able to hold themselves upright.

But the Buneary ignores this, concentrating more on his next attack. Riley closes his eyes, breathes in and out to focus, and summons a glowing red aura that engulfs his entire body. Once she sees that her opponent is preparing an attack, Timaukel gets ready for one of her own, summoning one icy rock after another until they completely surround her. The Snorunt and her airborne hailstones shudder, seeming almost ready to give out. 

The battle seems to come to a stop as both Pokemon build up more and more energy, and then Riley breaks the standstill, rushing headlong towards Timaukel in a blaze of Fighting energy and driving her into the ground with a single punch. Once the Buneary hops backwards, breathing heavily, Timaukel sends the boulders crashing down in an icy flurry, their sharp sides tearing like knives at Riley's substitute and ramming it from all sides until it's reduced to no more than slivers of rubber and plastic. 

Timaukel is satisfied with her work, but Riley still looks no worse for wear. Before the Buneary can move, she summons a small icicle and thrusts it at her opponent's now-unprotected midsection. Though the shard is small, Riley collapses at the hit. When he doesn't move for a few seconds, the referee nearly declares Timaukel the winner, but the Buneary manages to drag himself towards her and deal a quick blow, leeching away some of her health in a whirl of dull amber. 

Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 8%
*Energy*: 14%
*Currently*: Too tired to appreciate the damage he's done.
*Used*: Substitute (15) ~ Focus Punch ~ Drain Punch

Meursault (xO)

*Timaukel* (f) <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
*Health*: 68%
*Energy*: 92%
*Currently*: Aching, but ready to end it.
*Used*: Frost Breath ~ Avalanche ~ Ice Shard

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and many bits of uprooted astroturf.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.



Spoiler: calcs



Riley: 25 - 15 (Substitute) - 7 (Ice Shard) + 5 (Drain Punch) = 8
35 - 8 (Substitute) - 9 (Focus Punch) - 4 (Drain Punch) = 14
Riley's Substitute: 15 - 12 (Frost Breath) - 24 (Avalanche) = *0*
Timaukel: 100 - 22 (Focus Punch) - 10 (Drain Punch) = 68
100 - 2 (Frost Breath) - 5 (Avalanche) - 1 (Ice Shard) = 92


Action Notes
-Avalanche was a critical hit.

Zhorken commands next.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 20, 2015)

DQ warning for Zhorken. You have 50 hours to issue commands.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 21, 2015)

Just keep using Drain Punch as long as you can.

Drain Punch ×3


----------



## nastypass (Mar 21, 2015)

*Avalanche x3*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 22, 2015)

Zhorken (Oo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: 8%
*Energy*: 14%
*Currently*: Too tired to appreciate the damage he's done.
*Commands*: Drain Punch x3

Meursault (xO)

*Timaukel* (f) <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
*Health*: 68%
*Energy*: 92%
*Currently*: Aching, but ready to end it.
*Commands*: Avalanche x3

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, and many bits of uprooted astroturf.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

*Round 7*​
As soon as the referee waves her flags, Riley hops towards Timaukel and taps into her life force, draining some energy. Feeling a bit more rejuvenated, he slaps her a few times, each hit diminishing the glow of the Snorunt's Dawn Stone until it disappears completely. But the Buneary doesn't even see Timaukel's next attack coming; unbeknownst to him, she's been gathering ice and cold since the round started. Fueled by her desire for revenge, the Snorunt releases the jagged flurry of hailstones. Although the Dawn Stone provides no boost to the boulders' size, this time there's no substitute to protect Riley, and after the barrage finishes, he sways on his feet and then topples over, clearly unconscious.

Zhorken (xo)

*Riley* (m) <Klutz> @ Ring Target
*Health*: *0*%
*Energy*: 10%
*Currently*: Fainted.
*Used*: Drain Punch

Meursault (xO)

*Timaukel* (f) <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 87%
*Currently*: Proud.
*Used*: Avalanche

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, many bits of uprooted astroturf, and some rapidly-melting ice.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.



Spoiler: calcs



Riley: 8 + 5 (Drain Punch) - 15 (Avalanche) = *0*
14 - 4 (Drain Punch) = 10
Timaukel: 68 - 10 (Drain Punch) = 58
92 - 5 (Avalanche) = 87



Zhorken sends out, Meursault commands, Zhorken commands.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm gonna send out Maëlys!


----------



## nastypass (Mar 28, 2015)

:( This isn't looking good, Timau- you're waaaay too low on health for this point in the battle. But that's no reason to give up! May Lirrin guide us!

Open up with a Safeguard because status is icky and Yawn is particularly icky. Follow up with a couple Shadow Balls. If for whatever reason you couldn't Safeguard on the first turn (Fake Out, Snatch, etc), delay it by an action. If Maëlys is protecting when you would otherwise Shadow Ball, lay down some Spikes!

*Safeguard ~ Shadow Ball/Safeguard/Spikes ~ Shadow Ball/Spikes*


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 28, 2015)

We pretty much just need to hammer away...  May as well at least switch it up a little.

Zen Headbutt ~ Psyshock ~ Psychic


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 28, 2015)

Zhorken quickly recalls their defeated Pokemon before deliberating a while on their next one. They release Maëlys the Espurr, who takes her place on the field without fanfare. The two battlers lock eyes, sharing an eerie stare, before readying their first attacks.

Zhorken (xO)

*Maëlys* (f) <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Ready to avenge her fallen friend.
*Commands*: Zen Headbutt ~ Psyshock ~ Psychic

Meursault (xO)

*Timaukel* (f) <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 87%
*Currently*: Proud.
*Commands*: Safeguard ~ Shadow Ball / Safeguard / Spikes ~ Shadow Ball / Spikes

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, many bits of uprooted astroturf, and some rapidly-melting ice.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

*Round 8*​
Both Pokemon start the round by taking a few deep breaths to clear their minds. Then Timaukel waves her stubby arms back and forth, laying the groundwork for a translucent shield. But Maëlys leaps forward in a Psychic trance and headbutts the Snorunt before she completes the move, sending her flying into the air. Once she lands, the frazzled Timaukel needs a moment to blink away the stars, and then Maëlys is coming at her again with a burst of pink energy that shoves the Snorunt onto her back. 

Timaukel stands up and glowers at her opponent. She won't be pushed around so easily! Drawing on her inner Normal energy and the structures she set down earlier, the Snorunt summons a nearly-invisible green sphere and breathes energy into it, helping it quickly expand into a dome. Timaukel smiles, feeling much safer now that she's invulnerable to any sort of ailment Maëlys will try to inflict.

But Maëlys doesn't look like she'll be going for such indirect tactics. Her eyes glow faintly red and her ears unfold as she mutters something Latin-sounding under her breath, the first sound she's made since she was sent out. Trying to figure out her opponent's avenue of attack, Timaukel glances rapidly around and then yelps in surprise as she floats off the ground, surrounded in a red aura similar to Maëlys's. The Espurr twirls an arm like she's conducting an orchestra, and Timaukel is suddenly yanked to the side. The Snorunt tries to wiggle around in protest, but Maëlys's telekinetic grip doesn't falter one bit, and Timaukel is banged up and down on the fake dirt a few times before the Espurr lets her go.

The Snorunt glares icily at her opponent before summoning a larger sphere in preparation for revenge, this one crackling ominously at the edges with an unearthly aura. Timaukel pours more and more energy into the purplish ball, watching it grow with a sort of satisfaction, and finally releases it. The ghostly sphere collides with Maëlys's face and flings her into the air with a crack, but the Espurr stabilizes herself with telekinetic power before she can hit the ground. Maëlys stares her opponent down; such an attack will not go unpunished.

Zhorken (xO)

*Maëlys* (f) <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 84%
*Energy*: 89%
*Currently*: Ain't afraid of no Ghost move.
*Used*: Zen Headbutt ~ Psyshock ~ Psychic

Meursault (xO)

*Timaukel* (f) <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
*Health*: 27%
*Energy*: 75%
*Currently*: Confident despite her waning odds.
*Used*: (flinched) ~ Safeguard ~ Shadow Ball

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, many bits of uprooted astroturf, and some rapidly-melting ice.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.
-A Safeguard surrounds Meursault's side of the field (3 more actions).



Spoiler: calcs



Maëlys: 100 - 16 (Shadow Ball) = 84
100 - 4 (Zen Headbutt) - 3 (Psyshock) - 4 (Psychic) = 89
Timaukel: 58 - 10 (Zen Headbutt) - 10 (Psyshock) - 11 (Psychic) = 27
87 - 5 (Safeguard) - 1 (upkeep) - 5 (Shadow Ball) - 1 (upkeep) = 75


Action Notes
-Zen Headbutt made Timaukel flinch.
-Shadow Ball was a critical hit.
-Zhorken didn't specify which method of Psychic they wanted to use, so I went with telekinetic roughhousing.

Zhorken commands next.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay apparently the plan is that Timaukel's going to be using Rollout and you're supposed to use Iron Tail to play tennis with her.  If she's still around third action, though, just use Psychic; either method's good (i.e. whatever Keldeo wants to write.  Also if Meursault doesn't stick to the plan I reserve the right to redo my commands. >:c)

Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail ~ Psychic


----------



## nastypass (Apr 2, 2015)

WE PLAYIN' HOT WHEELS

ROLLOUT ~ ROLLOUT ~ ROLLOUT


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 2, 2015)

Zhorken (xO)

*Maëlys* (f) <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 84%
*Energy*: 89%
*Currently*: Ain't afraid of no Ghost move.
*Commands*: Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail ~ Psychic

Meursault (xO)

*Timaukel* (f) <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
*Health*: 27%
*Energy*: 75%
*Currently*: Confident despite her waning odds.
*Commands*: Rollout ~ Rollout ~ Rollout

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, many bits of uprooted astroturf, and some rapidly-melting ice.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

*Round 9*​
Breathing heavily, Timaukel braces herself for a retaliatory attack, but Maëlys doesn't seem to be doing anything from her point of view—the trainers and referee, who are standing behind the Espurr, can tell that she's secreting a thin coat of liquid metal that quickly hardens onto her stub of a tail, artificially lengthening it to around as long as her arms are. Shrugging at Maëlys's apparent non-action, the Snorunt curls up into a tight ball sparking occasionally with brown Rock energy and rolls around a little to pick up speed. Unable to see where her opponent is, Timaukel aims herself towards where she remembered Maëlys was and barrels straight off the ground…

…only to be flung back onto the astroturf by the Espurr's steely tail. Now close to unconsciousness, Timaukel stays curled up nevertheless, rolling back around for round two of Tennis Saga: The Saga, or whatever that game was called. The Snorunt collides bodily with Maëlys's next Iron Tail and is thrown back onto the astroturf again. Timaukel makes two valiant attempts to pick herself up, but fails on the third. After a tense minute, the referee raises one flag to indicate victory for Maëlys and thus Zhorken; and the trainers recall their Pokemon and shake hands before magicking themselves back to ASB central to claim their well-earned prizes.

Zhorken (xO)

*Maëlys* (f) <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 77%
*Energy*: 77%
*Currently*: 777 tennis boss.
*Used*: Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail

Meursault (xx)

*Timaukel* (f) <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
*Health*: *0*%
*Energy*: 69%
*Currently*: Not 777 tennis boss, unfortunately.
*Used*: Rollout ~ Rollout

Field Notes
-There are two fairly close holes in the ground connected by an arcing tunnel six feet deep.
-Near one of the holes is a poison-soaked pile of fake dirt.
-The ground is littered with feathers, toxic splatter, many bits of uprooted astroturf, and some rapidly-melting ice.
-Two poison-stained pillow halves lie on the ground a few feet apart.

Action Notes
-Iron Tail slightly lowered Rollout's damage.
-The second Iron Tail was a critical hit, but it didn't matter in the end.



Spoiler: calcs



Maëlys: 84 - 2 (Rollout) - 5 (Rollout) = 77
89 - 6 (Iron Tail) - 6 (Iron Tail) = 77
Timaukel: 27 - 15 (Iron Tail) - 22 (Iron Tail) = *0*
75 - 2 (Rollout) - 1 (upkeep) - 3 (Rollout) = 69



And that's a wrap! Zhorken wins and gets $16, Meursault gets $6, and I get $10. Maëlys gets 3 exp and 2 happiness and can now evolve, Riley and Timaukel get 2 exp and happiness and can now evolve, and Duke gets 2 exp and 1 happiness.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Zhorken wins and gets $16, Meursault gets $6, and I get $10.


LIES! WRONG!



> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee.


I found a mistake! All by myself!

... What do you mean, she's already been approved??


----------



## nastypass (Apr 2, 2015)

In fairness, that's how the prizes would be if this were a Real Fight. :P
Also, obligatory pointing out of the 69. Good game Zhorken, I was sooo unprepared for Buneary.


----------

